# To be or not to be



## Xstream (Sep 21, 2020)

My Hunter 26.5 (wing keel) 4400 lbs. 1800 lbs. ballast, came with a 23 gallon water tank just forward of the mast. I took it out since it is too hard to keep water fresh. Now I am wondering if I shouldn't put it back in if the boat was designed for it to be full all the time. Would it be better to have that 184 lbs. there from a ballast standpoint or leave it out to save that weight. Heck I could even fill it with sand or lead shot for that matter. What say you?


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Just leave it out, until it's time to sell the boat; the new owner may want it back in. Or cut the top off and use it for a swimming pool for the puppy.


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

No, you don't need it for ballast, and I guess if you don't do anything more than daysailing you have no need to fill it, but why remove it completely? Why wouldn't you keep it installed just in case you do need to carry more than a few bottles of drinking water?

Certainly when you go to sell the boat the buyer will expect the boat to have a water tank installed!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Xstream said:


> I took it out since it is too hard to keep water fresh.


Not sure what the problem was, but that should be fairly easily addressed. The problem is often the hoses from the tank to faucets. Tanks can and should be cleaned, but if let go for too long could be beyond restoration. What material is the tank?

To the question, I agree with others. The boat is devalued missing it's water tank.


----------

